# Teich graben lassen, Kosten



## Heilerin (5. Mai 2009)

Habt Ihr vielleicht mal eine grobe Kostenvorstellung, was es kostet, einen Teich mit dem Bagger ausheben zu lassen? 12x12 m, 2,50 m tief....nur mal so eine Hausnummer.....


----------



## ems-jade (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo

also bei uns auf dem Land hat eine Baggerstunde ( allerdings schon ein paar
Jahre her und ein Unternehmer vor Ort) 50 €  gekostet, mit Fahrer. Dann kommt es darauf an ob der Aushub auf dem Grundstück als Wall oder sonstiges bleiben kann.  Wenn alles abtransporiert werden muss kommt noch einiges an Kosten dazu. 
Musst Du mal vor Ort erfragen, kann man so schlecht schätzen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## SilviaN. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo
also ich hab 50.- Euro bezahlt, mir wurde aber nur die Grube ausgehoben.
Das waren 15-20 Minuten bis der fertig war.
Den Aushub hab ich dann mit dem Schubkarren verliefert.
War eine arg anstrengende Arbeit.
Möchte ich nicht mehr machen müssen


----------



## Jogibärle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Ich habe den alten Teich mit meinem Bruder von Hand ausgegraben, nie mehr
Die haben das heutzutage mit Baggern ruckzuck das ganze ausgegraben und  50€ wie du sagst Silvia ist ja geschenkt


----------



## ironice (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hier ist mal eine Preistabelle eines Verleihservices bei uns .... Preise ohne Fahrer 

http://www.recyclinghof-debstedt.de/Flyer Seite 3.pdf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Ähhmmmm,
wir reden hier von 360 (!)m³
Da ist nix mit der Hand oder nen Minibagger. Wenn der Kram an der Seite liegt sind das locker mal 500m³  

Bei der Größenordnung sollte man sich Kostenvoranschläge einholen. Ich denke der Boden sollte auch abgefahren werden oder ?

Macht so über den Daumen 70 x 7m³ Container


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

..na wenn sich die Menge nicht sogar verdoppelt..hab nur 6qm ausgeschachtet,am Ende waren es min.12..


----------



## martin karstens (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Dafür brauchst Du einen größeren Kettenbagger, sonst schafft das alles nichts. Der kostet so 65€/Std. Aber entscheidender ist ob Du nur ein quadratisches Loch haben willst oder noch mit Winkel und Stufen. Dann brauchst Du nähmlich einen GUTEN Baggerfahrer damit nicht soviel Handarbeit nachbleibt. Bei mir wurden letzten Sommer ca. 240m3 rausgebaggert und in der Umgebung verteilt. Der Teich war aber sehr geschwungen und mit 3 Terassenstufen. Das hat mich 920€ gekostet. Würde bei Dir 1200 - 1800€ ansetzen.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo,
das mit den Kosten ist die eine Seite-die Planung wie angedeutet die andere. Bei senkrechten Wänden bis 2,50 m ist ein Bagger recht teuer...
Ich erinnere mich an einen Teichbau hier im Forum, wo erst mal ein 35er Fundament gesetzt wurde, und dann der innere Teil ausgehoben. Rein praktisch geht das für einen "tiefen" Teich nicht anders, und die Planung sieht so aus:
Aushub Fundament
waagerechter Ausgleich oben (geht auch vorher)
Bestellung "Betonauto"
Aushärten
Aushub "Loch"
Sammeln Aushub möglich oder Abfahren parallel, oder Platz auf Grundstück?

Also erst mal Plan,  und dann schauen, was die Einzelpositionen kosten (dazu gab's schon viele konstruktive Beiträge).


----------



## SilviaN. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ähhmmmm,
> wir reden hier von 360 (!)m³
> Da ist nix mit der Hand oder nen Minibagger. Wenn der Kram an der Seite liegt sind das locker mal 500m³
> 
> ...



UUPPPSSS!
Das habe ich total überlesen, mein Teich hat gerade mal 5 Kubik, aber das hat mir auch schon gelangt das mit dem Schubkarren wegzufahren.


ÄÄHHMM kennst Du denn absolut Niemanden der einen Baggerfahrer kennt.
Auch wenn es um ein paar Ecken ist, das macht sich preismäßig sicherlich günstiger.
Und beneidenswert wenn Jemand so ein irre großes Grundstück hat um einen sooo großen Teich reinzusetzen.
Na ja bin halt a Kleinhäusler, so heißt das bei uns im Jargon


----------



## Jogibärle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ähhmmmm,
> wir reden hier von 360 (!)m³
> Da ist nix mit der Hand oder nen Minibagger. Wenn der Kram an der Seite liegt sind das locker mal 500m³
> 
> ...



Wegen den Minibagger oder von Hand war für meinen alten jetzigen Teich gemeint.

oder kleineren Teich bauen
12 x 12m ist ne Menge da wirst ja arm

Da mußt mit nem großen Bagger ankommen und der kostet Geld


----------



## Heilerin (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

hallo leute,danke für eure antworten!!!
allso wir hatten gedacht,das wir den aushub als wall um unser grundstück platzieren. so haben wir einen sichtschutz und kosten gespart. etwas brauchen wir ja auch noch für den "alten" teich. Wie ist das eigendlich,kann ich einen fisch-pflanz und schwimmteich als ein teich bauen? geht das mit einer art von zusammen aber dennoch getrennt?
gruß doris


----------



## thomas.pajonk (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo,


also, wenn ich so etwas machen lassen will, dann schreibe ich es über my-hammer aus. klappt eigentlich immer ganz gut.


Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## ebo (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Ich habe meinen alten Teich erweitert um ca. 20m3.

Bei mir war ein Minibagger 8h am baggern, zwischendurch immer den Container weggebracht und ich habe fleißig mit der Schubkarre den Sand in 3 Container gefahren. Ca. 30 -35m3.

Kpl. waren das 400 Euro.

Großer Bagger und große LKW zum wegfahren müßte von der Relation gesehen billiger sein.
Weil schneller.
Aber bei dem Aushub wird das nicht billig.


----------



## Roeri (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hi zusammen

also ich habe bei mir bezahlt 420 Euro für meinen Teich 7m x 3m und 1.8m tief aber ich muss sagen die Erde hat ein Kumpel bekommen, also hatte ich nur das ausbaggern und zum Kumpel fahren.
Am günstigsten ist immer ne Strassenbaufirma, die in der Nähe nebenbei was macht.
Aber ich hatte auch vier Firmen da der Preis ging von 650 Euro bis 900 Euro hoch.
Die Firma die es gemacht hat hat es nach Feierabend gemacht natürlich mit Erlaubnis vom Chef.


mfg roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## goldfisch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo Doris,

steht Dein Teichplan schon fest ?

Statt den Wall als Grundstückbegrenzung kannst Du ihn auch als Teichrand aufschütten.  Die Grundstückshöhe ist dann eine Flachwasserzone. Du kannst dann auch in Fläche und Tiefe beim Aushub sparen. In den Wall kannst Du den Filtergraben und / oder separate Planzzonen z.b. für __ Lotos oder Moorbeet modelieren. Wenn Du durch geschickten Wasserabfluss einen trockenen Bereich hinbekommst, ist auch noch ein Stein oder Wüstenbbet am Hang mit drin.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## tattoo_hh (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

bei der größe (ein keller eines 1familienhauses) und da du bestimmt von flach nach tief die uferzohne machen willst hast du da schon mal an einen radlader gedacht? kannst die schaufeln auch dahinfahren wo du sie aufschütten willst...


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

hallo doris,

du kennst doch bestimmt in deiner umgebung ein paar handwerker. frag die doch einfach mal, ob die nicht einen baggerfahrer im ruhestand kennen. wenn du glück hast nimmt der 10 euro die stunde. so war es zumindest bei mir. weiterhin hatte ich mir einen bagger im ort gemietet. 65-80 euro am tag. also nach 4-6 stunden sollte alles erledigt sein . also ca. 140 euro . wenn du die erde nicht wegfahren lässt um so besser. ansonsten würde ich mal bei dir im ort fragen . manch einer sucht erde und scheut nur den preis, denn muttererde ist teuer. 
also ich kann mir vorstellen , dass du die erde so auch losbekommen würdest. aber die idee mit dem wall ist schon gut.


----------



## Heilerin (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Doris,
> 
> steht Dein Teichplan schon fest ?
> 
> ...



 ne ,das habe ich bei meinen jetzigen gemacht. ich bin fast :crazy geworden.soetwas wolte ich nun komplet vermeiden.nun stelle ich mir vor:
garten komplet auf gleicher ebene,drei bereiche in einen teich-allso etwas zum schwimmen-10m lang ,5m breit.durch eine abgrenzung für die fische und eine grosse pflanzenzone. aber wie gesagt alles in einen teich.:hai 
gruß doris


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hi Doris,
den Aushub zur Gestaltung des Geländes zu nutzen, ist ganz nett, und das habe ich auch anfangs gemacht...
Leider verdoppelt sich das Volumen des Aushubs erst mal beim Aufschütten. Der zweite Ärger ist der Fakt, dass man nun mal nicht 3 Meter tiefen Mutterboden hat ...
Aus diesem grund hatte ich das unbeliebte Wort Planung in den Mund genommen. Wenn Du Fläche zum Abkippen hast, die min. 4x so groß wie Teich ist, dann nimm das billigste Angebot und Urlaub, und dirigiere den Baggerfahrer. Im Falle eines schönen Gartens und weniger Platz überleg Dir lieber einzelne Etappen. Da gibt es manuelle Arbeit (Freunde schaufeln und karren mit, abe wollen 'ne Fete), Leihgebühr Minibagger (ab 120 €/Tag) gegen Firma (ab 300 €/Tag). Die 3 Optionen kosten unterschiedlich viel Zeit, aber wenn Du platzmäßig beschränkt bist kann das durchaus besser sein (wie heißt es so schön: Zeit ist Geld...).


----------



## Redlisch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*



Heilerin schrieb:


> ne ,das habe ich bei meinen jetzigen gemacht. ich bin fast :crazy geworden.soetwas wolte ich nun komplet vermeiden.



Das muust du mal näher erklären ?

Ich habe meinen Teich auch so gebaut, kein m³ Erde weggefahren.

Guten Baggerfahrer, Niveliergerät, Frosch, Weiskalkhydrat I und Plan im Kopf haben, das grobe ist an einem Samstag erledigt und 2 Teiche ausgehoben. Und das mit nur 2 Mann, mein 3.Mann (Helfer) viel leider nach 30 Minuten aus, man sollte nicht bei 34 °C im Schatten die Nacht durchfeiern und seinen Prüfung begiessen 

Schau mal im Teichbau meiner SIG ...

Axel


----------



## Heilerin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo axel!!
Wau sage ich da nur,klasse teich hast du da gebaut.soetwas in der art könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.aber ich glaube soviel erfahrung in sachen teichbau habe ich noch nicht.
könntest du mir verraten ,was mir der spass in etwa kosten würde,wenn ich es bei mir so bauen würde!?
gruß doris


----------



## Redlisch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo Doris,


Heilerin schrieb:


> Hallo axel!!
> Wau sage ich da nur,klasse teich hast du da gebaut.
> könntest du mir verraten ,was mir der spass in etwa kosten würde,wenn ich es bei mir so bauen würde!?
> gruß doris



das hielt sich alles noch im Rahmen, ich hatte gerade in meine Baumappe geschaut aber dort lagen die Rechnungen nicht dabei ...

Ich versuche es mal aus dem Kopf was ich alles gebraucht hatte ...

größten Minibagger, Wochenendtarif ca. 160 €
Frosch zum verdichten 25 Euro am WE
Weiskalkhydrat 20 Euro
20l Diesel
5l Benzin
10l Mineralwasser, 2l Weisbier, 10 Würstchen, 2 Schachteln Glimmstengel für die Nerven (50% Baggerfahrer / 50% meiner einer)
Nivelliergeräte (kostenlos)
Muskelkater und Sonnenbrand waren auch Kostenlos 
= Teichrohform ausgebaggert ...
Das war wohl einer der stessigsten Tage, ein Auge auf Bagger, eins am Nivelliergeräte und dann wieder mit dem Frosch eine Runde drehen bei 34°C im Schatten (welchen wir nicht hatten)...


ca 170m² Folie, 200m² 1000er Flies
120m Ufermatte
10 Anhänger Sand/Lehm gemisch a 15 €
200€ Pflanzen
Zielsaugtechnik: 2* Tiefpunktabsaugung, grossen Schwimmskimmer, Zielsaugkasten mit Schiebern, Absaugung bei -40, Pumpenkasten, Messner eco X 10000 als Pumpe, Dammdurchführung.
114000l Leitungswasser (114 €)

Ich war da irgendwo bei 3-4000€, da ich alles (bis auf Folie einlegen) alleine gemacht habe, und immer Preise und Qualität vergleichen ! Meine Arbeitszeit habe ich da natürlich nicht eingerechnet, aber da man ja auch mit Spaß dabei ...

So war er erst einmal fertig. 

Später kam noch ein 36er Biotec SM Filter, der Ufergraben (eigentlich nur Planzenkosten, Folie hatte ich lang genug gelassen), die beiden Staubecken nach dem Filter (150€), 70m² Bankirai (Steg,Terrasse)+ etliche m Bankirai Lattung, 3 Brückenbögen aus Bankirai , Messtechnik,Funkdimmer und Steckdosen, Beleuchtung, 44er Blockhaus mir Anbau (ist bestellt), größere Pumpe usw ... Aber das ist ja Sonderzubehör und man ist schnell bei >20000 €... jedes Jahr wird irgendwo am, zum, im Teich etwas gemacht, was meistens knapp ist, ist Zeit ... und ich bin immer noch nicht fertig ....

Wenn man alles selber macht ist so ein Teich mit 4000/5000 Euro also erstmal gemacht.

Zusammengerechnet hört sich das viel an was man in 2 Jahren investiert, aber ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen, vor und nach der Arbeit die Fische füttern, Skimmer leeren, hier und da nach dem rechten schauen, sich über die Endwicklung im und am Teich freuen, Abends sein Bierchen am Teich geniessen und im Sommer ein paar Runden schwimmen oder mit den Fischen tauchen.

Fast dir den Mut zum selbermachen, Rat kannst du dir hier im Forum kostenlos besorgen, vermeide Baufehler und es ist später Stressfreier, man hilft gerne.

Axel


----------



## Heilerin (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo Axel,
danke das du mir diese aufstellung gemacht hast!!du hast ja ordendlich fische in deinem teich.sind die mit in der schwimmzone oder grenzt du ab? ich habe mir "frecherweise" deinen Teich auf FAVORITEN gesetzt,soetwa möchte ich meinen zweiten auch bauen.
danke nochmal ,gruß doris


----------



## Redlisch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo Doris,


Heilerin schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> danke das du mir diese aufstellung gemacht hast!!du hast ja ordendlich fische in deinem teich.sind die mit in der schwimmzone oder grenzt du ab?
> danke nochmal ,gruß doris



nein wir haben dort nichts abgegrenzt, wenn wir unsere Runden drehen haben wir Gesellschaft von den Fischen 

Diese haben auch keinerlei Scheu vor uns, wenn man sich auf die Meterstufe setzt um zu verschaufen ist man umringt von Ihnen, sie sind wahnsinig neugirig dann.
Da man durch seine Schwimm- und Tauchbewegungen auch etwas den Boden aufwirbelt verfolgen sie einen auch regelrecht, man könnte ja etwas essbares aufwirbeln.

Wichtig war für mich beim Bau, das wir den Boden nicht abfahren müssen. Dieses hätte den Preis erheblich in die Höhe getrieben.

Lass dich dann auch nicht drängen mit der Fertigstellung, ich habe mir keine Termine gesetzt, da ich erstens das Wetter nicht beeinflussen kann,und zweitens berufsmässig immer etwas dazwischen kommen kann (Schicht tauschen, Störfälle wo man wieder angerufen wird, Dienstreisen etc.). 
Es werden Meilensteine gesetzt und diese nach und nach abgearbeitet. Oft habe ich dann auch spontane Ideen was man noch machen könnte oder wie man etwas umsetzt. Für dieses Jahr sind angedacht: Aufschüttung für Terrasse fertigstellen und befestigen, Terrasse fertig stellen, Blockhaus auf- und ausbauen, Weg vom Haus und Wäscheplatz fertig stellen.


Axel


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

mahlzeit, nur mal so als idee - habt ihr in der nähe ein baugebiet oder wird irgendwo ein häuschen neugebaut - so mit auskoffern und so?

frag doch - wenns das gibt - mal so einen bagger-, oder lkwfahrer oder den polier an der baustelle.

rechnung wirst du keine brauchen und vielleicht möchte sich einer der jungs noch einen euro extra verdienen.

ist einen versuch wert. probiers mal.


----------



## Heilerin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo und einen sonnigen tag wünsch ich euch!!!!
hab da total glück gehabt,mein lieber Nachbar ,hat doch tatsächlich einen Bager !!
Groß und stark genug um meinen Teich zu graben.
So nun kann mein/unser Bau im Spätsommer losgehen.Und im Frühjahr wird die Folie gelegt und alles andere.
Gruß Doris


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo Doris,
versuch die Folie unmittelbar nach dem Baggern zu verlegen, sonst fängst du im Frühjahr wieder mit Buddeln an weil dir der Regen alle Kanten weggewaschen hat.


----------



## Redlisch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Hallo,
da muss ich Uwe recht geben, nicht auf die lange Bank schieben, besser etwas früher mit dem Bau anfangen und den Teich möglichst weit fertig machen. Auf jedenfall die Folie rein ...

Axel


----------



## martin karstens (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Folie unbedingt gleich nach dem baggern reinlegen. Man muß oben die Teicheinfassung (z.b. Rasenkantensteine) ja nicht gleich machen. Das kann man auch im Frühjahr. Es gibt hier einige die Ihr Leid geklagt haben weil sie nicht gleich die Folie (vorher noch das Flies) reingelegt haben und dann das Teichloch abgesoffen ist. Dann fängt alles wieder von vorne an!


----------



## Heilerin (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Danke für die guten tips,
wir haben lehmboden,einfach super um irgendwas zu modelieren.aber die ich glaube ihr habt recht ,ich solte die folie gleich reinlegen.ich hatte gedacht,das ich nur da flies lege,wo ich in den teich kommen möchte.das habe ich bei meinen kleinen auch so gemacht.was haltet ihr davon? macht man den nicht nur flies rein,wenn steine oder wurzeln die folie schaden können???????
gruß doris


----------



## martin karstens (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

Ich habe bei mir auch Lehmboden, "Marschboden". Bei mir habe ich überall Flies gelegt. Aber nur 300er. Das bekommt man für unter 2€ / m2. Bei mir ist der Lehmboden schnell ausgetrocknet, sodaß es Risse im Boden gab. Die habe ich dann vor dem Flies mit magerer, erdfeuchter Betonmischung zugerieben.
(siehe meine Galeriebilder).
Also ich würde Flies nehmen!


----------



## andreas w. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich graben lassen, Kosten*

mahlzeit, dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, vlies überall drunter.

ich hatte damals beim ersten teich den boden auch schön saubergemacht - wurzeln und steinchen, einfach alles raus. auch wir haben lehmboden, damit schön die löcher zugeschmiert und gut.

als ich jetzt vor 3 jahren den teich vergrößert habe, waren da, wo vorher nix war, wieder steinchen und wurzeln. unsere bauern im ort haben gesagt, die erde schafft (arbeitet) immer und die steine drücken sich irgendwie durch den boden nach oben. keine ahnung wie - aber es funktioniert.

daher kann ich wie gesagt, nur empfehlen unter der folie auf alle fälle vlies. es zahlt sich aus.


----------

